# training lesson1



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

hello, my name is Enrique I am from URUGUAY and next to my wife we raise goats milkmaids. We want to begin to train a small goat of 10 months, and we need advice to begin the training. 
as I teach him to "Princess" to follow me without leaving running as madwoman? 
A Latin greeting


----------



## goat905 (May 31, 2011)

Here is a good goat training page.

http://www.scinternet.net/~smillers/Pac ... our%20Goat


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a forum topic with a lot of info on training. viewtopic.php?f=32&t=110


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

thank you for the advice. Already consult the links and I have begun with the training of my kids. They are two goats very affectionate 1 year-old anglonubian. I am teaching them to follow me for a near but unknown land for them. I take them with necklace and sensible and you grieve they take two or three steps and they stop, there I give them sweet cereal and they continue the march. They are very distrustful and they don't walk if I don't give them a rope tug. I will continue for some time but with this activity until observing some progress. 
GREETINGS FROM URUGUAY


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

enriquesca said:


> thank you for the advice. Already consult the links and I have begun with the training of my kids. They are two goats very affectionate 1 year-old anglonubian. I am teaching them to follow me for a near but unknown land for them. I take them with necklace and sensible and you grieve they take two or three steps and they stop, there I give them sweet cereal and they continue the march. They are very distrustful and they don't walk if I don't give them a rope tug. I will continue for some time but with this activity until observing some progress.
> GREETINGS FROM URUGUAY


If you give them a treat when they stop, then you are teaching them to stop. Try to give them treats while they are moving.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It sounds like your goats are not bonded to you. That is going to be a big problem for you if you can't get them friendly and willing to follow along without dragging them.


----------



## enriquesca (May 25, 2011)

hello: 
I inform them that after three basic lessons so that my goat follows me I have the following problems: 
1. - I cannot dedicate continuity and assiduity to the lessons 
2.-equally I have noticed that my goat "I CONSUELO" it has trusted something but in following me if he/she goes accompanied by their friend "PRINCESA" (they are two kids raised meetings) 
3. - they have fear to leave the flock, when we are at certain distance the other goats and the male of the family, he/she begins to call them and they want to return. 
4. - when I loose them the rope, they return to the flock running. 

Thank you for any advice and I congratulate to all, the forum and the activities shared with our goats they give us encouragement and happiness. 
A greeting from the south. 
Enrique


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

enriquesca said:


> hello:
> I inform them that after three basic lessons so that my goat follows me I have the following problems:
> 1. - I cannot dedicate continuity and assiduity to the lessons


That is the most important. You actually un-teach them what they have learned if you are not be consistent in the training.


----------

